# Grass Hay vs Timothy Hay



## FreezeNkody (Feb 21, 2013)

Currently I'm feeding Kaytee Timothy hay, The last bag I bought was HORRIBLE, I found Sticks, brown hay, and mold!! SO VERY UPSET!!

So I was figuring on buying a bale of grass hay. Any suggestions? Should I keep feeding kaytee or should I switch?


----------



## majorv (Feb 21, 2013)

Depends, do you have some place to store a bale of hay? Some feed stores will sell mini or half bales...wouldn't hurt to ask. You need to definitely return the Kaytee to the store if you just got it...is there a date stamped anywhere on it? I don't normally buy bags of hay from a pet store, except occasionally I'll get alfalfa for certain situations.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 21, 2013)

yea the date was 1/1115, i threw it out called kaytee. i plan on storing a bale in an air tight container


----------



## majorv (Feb 21, 2013)

It shouldn't be in an air tight container, just needs to stay dry and off the ground. We have ours in a patio bin that has holes in the bottom between the feet. The bin sits on plywood which is up off the ground. Hay will retain moisture and can get moldy if it isn't ventilated.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 21, 2013)

i can drill holes! thanks for the advice on that


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 21, 2013)

We use orchard grass from Drs Foster and Smith--never had a problem and less allergy problems for me versus Timothy.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 21, 2013)

I just ordered a 50 lb box of oxbow Timothy hay. It's much cheaper in bulk and is great quality the bunnies just love it so if you can store it I suggest you go to their website and find a retailer close by


----------



## lyndym (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never had such a big problem with Kaytee, though I usually buy Oxbow and only use Kaytee if we're visiting somewhere and need hay in a pinch. My buns were originally on Oxbow timothy, but after awhile I developed an allergy and switched to Oxbow orchard grass. They had no problem with the switch, and the new girl I just brought home who was previously on timothy also had no problem!

Michelle - I didn't know you could order Oxbow in such large quantities! I'll check out their site and start saving for a storage container. Also, my boyfriend/bunny daddy is originally from Mississauga!


----------



## whitelop (Feb 22, 2013)

Did Kaytee not ask you to send back the unused portion of the hay? I had an issue with Kaytee a few months ago, with their alfalfa being bad and they asked me to send back the unused portion and they would send it to the 'quality control' then send me a coupon. I haven't seen the coupon yet, they probably won't send it because to them the hay will be fine. I haven't heard anything back. Stupid. What did kaytee say when you called them? 

I got a bale of coastal hay and it stays in my shed. Ellie seems to like it, although its yellowing pretty rapidly now because its last years crop. I don't know when the first cut of hay will be for you, probably in the beginning of summer but I would wait until the first cut to get any bale hay. Maybe try oxbow, I've never had any issue with oxbow other than the price. I just got a bag of oat hay from them and while its not super green it smells okay. But its the middle of winter and everything we're using now is from last year.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 22, 2013)

lyndym said:


> I've never had such a big problem with Kaytee, though I usually buy Oxbow and only use Kaytee if we're visiting somewhere and need hay in a pinch. My buns were originally on Oxbow timothy, but after awhile I developed an allergy and switched to Oxbow orchard grass. They had no problem with the switch, and the new girl I just brought home who was previously on timothy also had no problem!
> 
> Michelle - I didn't know you could order Oxbow in such large quantities! I'll check out their site and start saving for a storage container. Also, my boyfriend/bunny daddy is originally from Mississauga!



Lol yes you can definitely order in large quantities. You can also order a 25 lb bag... Same goes with the pellets. Just go to the oxbow website and click on find a retailer near you and Im sure you can call them up and ask them if theyll order it in for you since its special order only.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 24, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Did Kaytee not ask you to send back the unused portion of the hay? I had an issue with Kaytee a few months ago, with their alfalfa being bad and they asked me to send back the unused portion and they would send it to the 'quality control' then send me a coupon. I haven't seen the coupon yet, they probably won't send it because to them the hay will be fine. I haven't heard anything back. Stupid. What did kaytee say when you called them?
> 
> I got a bale of coastal hay and it stays in my shed. Ellie seems to like it, although its yellowing pretty rapidly now because its last years crop. I don't know when the first cut of hay will be for you, probably in the beginning of summer but I would wait until the first cut to get any bale hay. Maybe try oxbow, I've never had any issue with oxbow other than the price. I just got a bag of oat hay from them and while its not super green it smells okay. But its the middle of winter and everything we're using now is from last year.



I called told them what I found they asked the date, and UPC number. they offered to send me coupons to buy another bag. They did not ask me to send it back. This bag was horrid!! after i read some of the comments i took it out of the garbage and went through it I found brown hay, Thorny stuff, mold, DEAD mushed crickets. I have never in my life seen something like that. I wouldn't even let my dogs use it in their dog house!!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 24, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> Currently I'm feeding Kaytee Timothy hay, The last bag I bought was HORRIBLE, I found Sticks, brown hay, and mold!! SO VERY UPSET!!
> 
> So I was figuring on buying a bale of grass hay. Any suggestions? Should I keep feeding kaytee or should I switch?


--well,-i have had similar experince in the past 10 years,,-i pick fresh grasses daily,-and always try to feed quality timothy/orchard grasses daily,--i buy bales from a farm supply store--however i insist on using the hay hook to sample the interior of said bale inspecting for mold,mildew,mud,dirt,--i have heard good things about oxbow grasses,,--switching grasses is ok at anytime--so judge accordingly--always inspect what you are about to purchase,,they depend on us,,--sincerely james waller--:runningrabbit::wiggle:hug2:


----------



## bellaterra214 (Feb 24, 2013)

I myself have 2 dwarf breeds and i feed them a mixture of timothy/meadow/oat hays. i typically stay away from alpha alpha because their pellets are made from that. 

You need to find a feed barn/feed mill and ask if they sell flakes. i go through about 2 flakes of each. BUT i am also very generous with the hays and make sure i put the old hays in the litter boxes (which i have 4 litter boxes) and a pile of hay on a towel in the play area.


----------



## victoriamarina (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used that brand in the past, not too keen on it's quality in my area because it was expensive for a smaller bag and it did not seem as fresh. Winston eats Oxbow timothy hay  and occasionally he will get some oat hay / orchard for some variety etc.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I'm on a mission today to find GOOD bale hay (i live in WI, how hard can that be!) Taking the bag of DISGUSTING hay back to walmart and getting my money back.


----------

